# أدخلوا أواااااااااام ، طريقه جديده لنفخ الشفااااايف يا بناااااااات يلا بسرعه بالصور



## meryam 4 jesus (21 أغسطس 2008)

هاااااااااااااى عليكم كلكم



-----------------------------------------------



بصوا بقى طريقة نفخ الشفايف دى مضمونه 100 %


يلا اعملوا زى الصور دى بالظبط يا بناااااااااات و أوعدكم أنكم هتبقوا زى القمر على طووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


و كل اللى هيعمل الخطوات بالظبط ، كل ما هيكون أحلى و أحلى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^




















مستنيه تعليقاتكم الحلوه بقى


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (21 أغسطس 2008)

*ااااااه وانا اقول نانسى عجرم ، وهيفاء، والناس دول بيعملو الحاجات دى ازااااااااى؟*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أدخلوا أواااااااااام ، طريقه جديده لنفخ الشفااااايف يا بناااااااات يلا بسرعه بالصور*

يسلام...

طيب تعالى يا ميريام وأنا أنفخ لك شفايفك كده :spor22:  هههههه​


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أدخلوا أواااااااااام ، طريقه جديده لنفخ الشفااااايف يا بناااااااات يلا بسرعه بالصور*

*ههههههههههههههههه
هجرب فى مرمر واقلك:smil12:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أدخلوا أواااااااااام ، طريقه جديده لنفخ الشفااااايف يا بناااااااات يلا بسرعه بالصور*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> هجرب فى مرمر واقلك:smil12:*



اكيييييييد مرمر مش أنا طبعا :t30:​


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أدخلوا أواااااااااام ، طريقه جديده لنفخ الشفااااايف يا بناااااااات يلا بسرعه بالصور*



marmar_maroo قال:


> اكيييييييد مرمر مش أنا طبعا :t30:​



*يا لهوى على الضمير الكاروهات
لا طبعا مش مرمر انتى
انا اقصد* *marmar_maroo*:smile01


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أدخلوا أواااااااااام ، طريقه جديده لنفخ الشفااااايف يا بناااااااات يلا بسرعه بالصور*



جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى على الضمير الكاروهات
> لا طبعا مش مرمر انتى
> انا اقصد* *marmar_maroo*:smile01



تصدقى ياختى ياجيلان...

شكل كده فى عضواية مباركاية هتتفصل النهارده 30:​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (21 أغسطس 2008)

مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> *ااااااه وانا اقول نانسى عجرم ، وهيفاء، والناس دول بيعملو الحاجات دى ازااااااااى؟*



طيب يلا اعملى زيهم كده اوااااااااااااااام يا مرمر هههههههههه
و ميرسى لمرورك و تعليقك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أدخلوا أواااااااااام ، طريقه جديده لنفخ الشفااااايف يا بناااااااات يلا بسرعه بالصور*



marmar_maroo قال:


> يسلام...
> 
> طيب تعالى يا ميريام وأنا أنفخ لك شفايفك كده :spor22:  هههههه​



لا يا مرمر ميرسى يا حبيبتى شايلاكى لوقت عوزه يا ماما هههههههههههههههه
مانحرمش منك يارب هههههههههههههههه
و ميرسى لمرورك و تعليقك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أدخلوا أواااااااااام ، طريقه جديده لنفخ الشفااااايف يا بناااااااات يلا بسرعه بالصور*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> هجرب فى مرمر واقلك:smil12:*



ايوه يا جيلان يا حبيبتى اخدتي تارى من مرمر ههههههههههه
قال ايه كانت عاوزه تجرب فيه هههههههههههههههههه
و ميرسى لمرورك و تعليقك جيلان وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أدخلوا أواااااااااام ، طريقه جديده لنفخ الشفااااايف يا بناااااااات يلا بسرعه بالصور*

*


marmar_maroo قال:



تصدقى ياختى ياجيلان...

شكل كده فى عضواية مباركاية هتتفصل النهارده 30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ليه يا بت فى حد مضايقك ولا ايه:t23:
الى يضايقك قوليلى اقطعه:smile01*


----------



## yerigagarin (21 أغسطس 2008)

*انا موجود في الخدمة

:boxing:

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (21 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *انا موجود في الخدمة
> 
> :boxing:
> 
> ...



هااااااااااااا يا بناااااااااااااااات قولتوا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
yerigagarin مستعد يقوم بالخدمه دى و ببلاش أهو هههههههههههههههه
اللى عاوزه تجرب ,, ممكن تسجل معانا هههههههههههههه
و ميرسى لمرورك و تعليقك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: أدخلوا أواااااااااام ، طريقه جديده لنفخ الشفااااايف يا بناااااااات يلا بسرعه بالصور*



ميريام عادل قال:


> ايوه يا جيلان يا حبيبتى اخدتي تارى من مرمر ههههههههههه
> قال ايه كانت عاوزه تجرب فيه هههههههههههههههههه



مش انتى يابه اللى منزلة الموضوع يبقى لازم نجرب فيكى :59:

وبعدين ايه بتخوفينى بجيلان ولا ايه اللى ميعرفش يقول عدس 30: ههههه​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: أدخلوا أواااااااااام ، طريقه جديده لنفخ الشفااااايف يا بناااااااات يلا بسرعه بالصور*



marmar_maroo قال:


> مش انتى يابه اللى منزلة الموضوع يبقى لازم نجرب فيكى :59:
> 
> وبعدين ايه بتخوفينى بجيلان ولا ايه اللى ميعرفش يقول عدس 30: ههههه​



لا ياختى انا شفايفى لما ببقى متغاظه بقعد أكول فيهم لوحدى لحد مايبقوا شبه اسماعيل ياسين ههههههههههه 
نفخ طبيعى يعنى
لكن انا بقى عملت الموضوع ده عشان أجربه فى كل بنات المنتدى ههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: أدخلوا أواااااااااام ، طريقه جديده لنفخ الشفااااايف يا بناااااااات يلا بسرعه بالصور*

*


marmar_maroo قال:




مش انتى يابه اللى منزلة الموضوع يبقى لازم نجرب فيكى :59:

وبعدين ايه بتخوفينى بجيلان ولا ايه اللى ميعرفش يقول عدس 30: ههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الحق عليا انى عايزاكى حلوة
خير تعمل شرا تعمل بردوا30:      *


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (22 أغسطس 2008)

معلش يا جيلان يا حبيبتى ماتزعليش
خلاص يا مرمر العبوا مع بعض 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tena_tntn (22 أغسطس 2008)

هجرب وابقي اقولك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (22 أغسطس 2008)

tena_tntn قال:


> هجرب وابقي اقولك



ههههههههههههههه اوكى يا تينا بس قولى للى بيضرب مايتقلش فى الضرب  يا حبيبتى أحسن يبقى زنبك فى رقبتى كده ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## بنت الفادى (22 أغسطس 2008)

اخترولى حد اجرب فيه
هههههههههههه​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (22 أغسطس 2008)

بنت الفادى قال:


> اخترولى حد اجرب فيه
> هههههههههههه​



ممكن مرمر أو جيلان نفسهم يجربوها بنت الفادى هههههههههههههه
وميرسى لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## maryem66 (23 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههه دا الجمال الطبيعى يابنات ههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: أدخلوا أواااااااااام ، طريقه جديده لنفخ الشفااااايف يا بناااااااات يلا بسرعه بالصور*



ميريام عادل قال:


> لا ياختى انا شفايفى لما ببقى متغاظه بقعد أكول فيهم لوحدى لحد مايبقوا شبه اسماعيل ياسين ههههههههههه
> نفخ طبيعى يعنى
> لكن انا بقى عملت الموضوع ده عشان أجربه فى كل بنات المنتدى ههههههههههههه



تاكلى فيهم وادى طريقة جديدة للنفخ يا بنانيت 30: هههه

ربنا يديكى على أد شفايفك يووووه قصدى على أد نيتك يا ميريام ياختى هههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: أدخلوا أواااااااااام ، طريقه جديده لنفخ الشفااااايف يا بناااااااات يلا بسرعه بالصور*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> الحق عليا انى عايزاكى حلوة
> خير تعمل شرا تعمل بردوا30:      *



مش لايق عليكى دور الطيبة الصراحة 

العبى غيرها يا شاطرة :t30: ههههههه​


----------



## mariam201097 (23 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههة


----------



## kokielpop (24 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه

جامدة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أدخلوا أواااااااااام ، طريقه جديده لنفخ الشفااااايف يا بناااااااات يلا بسرعه بالصور*

_*طب على كدة يامريام انتى جربتى الموضوع ده ولا تحت التجريب

اوعى تكونى مجربتهوش لو كدة قوليلى وانا فى الخدمة ​*_


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (24 أغسطس 2008)

mariam201097 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههة



يارب دايما الضحكه الحلوه دى يا مريم 
ميرسى لمرورك يا حبيبتى وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (24 أغسطس 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامدة



ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكى وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أدخلوا أواااااااااام ، طريقه جديده لنفخ الشفااااايف يا بناااااااات يلا بسرعه بالصور*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*طب على كدة يامريام انتى جربتى الموضوع ده ولا تحت التجريب
> 
> اوعى تكونى مجربتهوش لو كدة قوليلى وانا فى الخدمة ​*_



لالالا ماتفقناش على كده !!
انا قولت أجربه فيكم مش تجربوه فيه 
انتوا بتفهموا غلط يا بنات ولا ايه 
دى جزائى يا انجى اننى عاوزه أخدمكم ؟؟؟ ماااااااااااااااااشى انا غلطانه 
واااااااااااااااااااااااء واااااااااااااااااااااااء
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسى ياستى على البوكس ده لالالا قصدى على المرور ده وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## yerigagarin (24 أغسطس 2008)

*
لقد طال الانتظار
طال..طال...طال:ab5:
واستنفذ يوري جاجارين صبره:spor24:
انتو لسه حتعزموا علي بعض ؟
اعملو قرعه ولا حادي بادي
وشوفو مين اللي حتبتدي الاول:vava:
انا ورايا شغل تاني
:spor22:
**ملحوظه
كل واحدة شاركت في الموضوع لازم تجرب :34ef:
*
​*

*
*
*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (24 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *
> لقد طال الانتظار
> طال..طال...طال:ab5:
> واستنفذ يوري جاجارين صبره:spor24:
> ...



ايه يا عم يورى جاجارين ؟ انت داخل سخن عالينا كده ليه ؟ هههههههههههههههه ،
على العموم انا ماليش دعوه ، انا ماشاركتش فى الموضوع الحمد لله ، انا اللى عامله الموضوع هههههههههههههههه
وميرسى جدااااااااااا لمرورك احنا ماكنناش عايزين نتعبك ههههههههههههه وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> هاااااااااااااى عليكم كلكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ههههههههههههههه


لاء بجد جااااااااااامدة موووووووووووووت


مستنينكم يا بنات المنتدى تتعلموا وتعملوا زيهم ...........


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا خبر يا مريام انت عوزانا نتنفخ كدة   دا اية الكرم اللي بورم دة   هههههههههههههههههههههه مرسي  ضحكتيني:crazy_pil*


----------

